

The presentation of Music As Data - Music Programming using Clojure  - PanosJee
http://blog.sfalma.com/post/4693922385/dyncon2011

======
fightthedawn
Does anybody know how to get this running on Mac? I've got lein going but I
don't really know where to go from there!

~~~
fmw
Assuming you have git installed:

    
    
        git clone https://github.com/jonromero/music-as-data.git
        cd music-as-data
    

Now follow the steps on <https://github.com/jonromero/music-as-data> listed
below "How to use".

